# Brassen = Laichzeit?



## Brassmann (6. Mai 2008)

Ich musste leider feststellen das ich in den letzten Wochen erst ca. 5 Brassen überlisten konnte...naja sie hätten auch als Ukelei durchgehen können 

Sonntag hatte ich ja noch das Glück und WUSSTE das der Brassen bei uns nicht läuft! Die anderen Mitangler (Hege fischen) nicht :] So konnte ich mir den ersten Platz mit 64 Fischis holen (fast durchgehend Rotfedern)

raus gekommen sind dann bei 17 Teilnehmer 3 Brassen und 4 Güstern bei mir....

Warum beißen die Brassen nicht? Sind sie den sooo lange in der Laichzeit? normal beginnt das doch jetzt erst 

Hat jemand ne erklärung? 

Natursee
2,80 m durchschnitt
Tiefste stelle 5,80 m
Temperatur ca. 12 C° im Mittelwasser

Brauchen die lieben mehr Temperatur?


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

hi
Laichzeit gleich nix fressen angesagt,bei uns kocht das Schilf seid tagen,hunderte große Brassen bis 4kg Laichen um die Wette,das knallt und ballert im Schilf da staunste nicht schlecht was da abgeht.Warte mal noch 2 Wochen dann beißen die auch wieder,es sei denn das Wetter bricht ein,und es wird kalt.Dann zieht sich alles noch länger hin.
lg


----------



## www.mbfishing.de (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Hier beißen die Brassen recht gut, bekomme bei jedem Angelgang welche bis 3 KG


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

wen das Wasser warm ist >15°C ist es ganau die Zeit wo die Brassen laichen


----------



## AalNils (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Tip an den Threadersteller, du solltest mal deinen Titel des Threads genau anschauen.. |rolleyes

Sonst wird das ganz schnell ein Brassen-Mausoleumthread. :vik:

MfG


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

bei uns gehen die brassen auch noch ganz gut !


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Bei uns gehen weder Brassen noch Rotaugen z.Zt., sehr frustrierend, bei drei Stippsessions nicht ein Zupfer, dabei fein gefischt und in derselben Tiefe, die sonst auch fängt, einfach alles probiert, was möglich war, und gar nix! Sie sind bei uns also definitiv in der Laich


----------



## Katteker (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Moin.

Bei uns sind die Brassen auch recht vorsichtig. Gestern hatte ich einen von 46cm. War aber auch der einzige Biss des Tages. Vorhin hatte ich ein großs Rotauge. Auch der einzige Biss nach ein paar Stunden.

Beide auf Grund gefangen. Aber wie gesagt, sehr vorsichtiges Zupsen.


----------



## bennson (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Bei uns geht auch garnichts .. ne 30er hat sich verlaufen aber sonst überhaupt nichts  Wenn ich am WE nicht in die Eifel fahre gucke ich ob sie wieder beissen. Wielange dauert das Specktackel eig??


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

An meinem Gewässer geht auch garnichts .Keine Brassen,keine Rotaugen.Hoffe das die Laichzeit schnell vorüber geht.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## celebration (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Bei uns auch nicht..
Allerdings sind hunderte Brassen in Ufernähe noch beim Laichvorgang^^


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*



bjay schrieb:


> Bei uns geht auch garnichts .. ne 30er hat sich verlaufen aber sonst überhaupt nichts  Wenn ich am WE nicht in die Eifel fahre gucke ich ob sie wieder beissen. Wielange dauert das Specktackel eig??



2-3 Wochen im Schnitt außer es kommt starker Wetterumschwung dan evtl noch länger.


----------



## Brassmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten 
Also durch das Hegefischen am WE war ich ja wirklich schon täglich am See... hoffe das es bald wieder losgehen kann mit den lieben Brassen 

Einer muss die kleinen ja rausholen das dieser leicht verbuttete See bald wieder gute Brassen hervorbringt ^^

@AalNils: Das mit dem Thema ist mir im Augenblick des "Erstellen" drücks aufgefallen.. leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das noch ändern kann


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Hi also ich kann euch sagen die brassen beißen ganz sicher ich hab am dienstag wahrscheins nur das faslche futter geahbt hab jetzt in 3 tagen fast 25 brassen gefangen über 1kg und ich dachte auch die beißen nicht am dienstag hat es weilen gedauert bis ma ein biss kam und gestern waren sie so verrückt das schon nach dem rauswerfen beim rute auflegen schon der biss kam also einfach probieren so bin wieder angeln bis heute abend


----------



## schriever (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. In einigen Gewässern sind die Brassen schon fertig mit m laichen in anderen vielleicht noch gar net angefangen. Kann man also nicht pauschalisieren ob es beißt oder nicht beißt



> und gestern waren sie so verrückt das schon nach dem rauswerfen beim rute auflegen schon der biss kam


Das ist doch ganz normal beim Brassen angeln. Wenn de n Schwarm da hast geht es Schlag auf Schlag, dennoch Glückwunsch zum Fang. Werde die nächsten Tage auch wieder losziehen und so einige Kilos aus dem Bach ziehen


----------



## Rene28 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Gehe nächstes WE an die Donau..bei günzburg....kann mir dazu jemand was sagen? wie sehen die Fangmeldungen da so aus? habs nämlich unter anderen auch auf Brassen abgesehen!! Danke im vorraus


----------



## KarpfenDenis (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Laichzeit


----------



## Brassmann (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Ja ich hab den Fehler im Namen schon längst gesehen 

Nebenbei....war die letzen Tage an einem anderen Gewässer ohne Brassen. 

-Flach (durchschnitt 1-2 Meter)
-26 ha

Also ich kann euch sagen...Karpfen ohne ende 

Aber jetzt bin ich durch die letzten heißen Tage zuversichtlich das die Brassen nun auch an meinem Stamm Gewässer langsam in Laune kommen 

Werde es wohl heute oder Morgen mal antesten!


----------



## Master Hecht (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

also bei uns inner ems knallen die nur so aufe köder egal ob blanker haken oder was drauf...


----------



## Brassmann (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Bohh...was nen Angeltag :>

Erst an diesen See wo ich die letzten Tage war. Was muss ich sehen als ich ankam? Alle Beangelbaren stellen belegt. Ach dacht ich mir testet mal aus ob jetzt die Brassen beißen. Schwups zum anderen See gefahren... Kaum wollte ich mein Angelgerät auspacken kommt ein Auto mit 2 Hübschen Mädels. Zu meiner frage ob sie den jetzt hier Baden wollten kam nur Kräftiges Nicken #q

Also ab auf den Kahn ...in die Sonne (27 C°)...

Nachdem dann weitere Bade"gäste" ankamen und sich da wohl gut unterhalten haben |krach: hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr nachdem 3 weitere Autos mit dieser netten "BUMM BUMM BUMM" Musik mir die letzten fische vertrieben haben.

Fazit: WARUM GEHEN DIESE KIDS NICHT INS SCHWIMMBAD!?

Gruß Brassmann

PS: Sorry aber irgendwo muss man sich ja mal abreagieren ^^


----------



## Checco (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Weil die im Schwimmbad keine Brassen verjagen könnten.:q

Bei 2 hübschen Mädels hättest du ja mal ruhig die Angel links liegen lassen können, 2 Meerjungfrauen angelt man auch nicht alle Tage.#6


----------



## bennson (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

Ja diese 2 Meerjungfrauen hatten bestimmt 5 Seekönige dabei =) ... hatte mal beim Angeln eine Frau im mittleren Alter die sich direkt nebenmir oben ohne gesonnt hat ... das war ablenkung !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmayo (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen = Leichzeit?*

und du hast dich natürlich nur auf deine Rute konzentriert :q


----------

